# ألف ألف   ألف مبرووك ...نيافة الانبا تواضرووس



## ElectericCurrent (4 نوفمبر 2012)

>>>+
ليس  الطفل   بيشوى  جرجس مسعـــد 
ليست  يده  ولا إختياره 
بل  يد  الله إختارت  
الانبا تواضروس البطريرك الجديد       

+سيتم خلال  15يوم   [ قداس   الاحد   18نوفمبر الجارى   ]  صلاوات    ترقية  نيافته  وتتويجه  وتجليسه  [ ,ولايقال سيامته ]
ليصبح      بمقتضى  صـــلاوات   الابــاء الاحـــبار اعضاء المجمع المقدس [ٍٍ *صاحب الغبطة  والقداسة    قداسة  الاب البطريرك البابا المعظم  الانبا تؤاضروس  الثانى  البطريرك   ال  118  خليفة  مار   مرقس  الانجيلي   .وثالث  عشر    الرسل  .ورئيس   الاساقفة ورئيس الكهنة * ] 
نسأل  الله أن  تجد كنيستنا فى عهده  نمواً مطرداً   ونهضة تعليمية .  وعودة إلى امجاد الاباء  
ورعاية وإفتقاد وتثبيت  للكنائس  وتعميرها وتنميتها 
الرب يعينه  على حمل هذه الامانة والمسئؤلية الجسيمة . الرب معه+

+لن يمكن للتاريخ ان يتجاهل  الانبا باخوميوس والانبا بولا مطلقاً +


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*كنت حاسس انه هيكون هو
الرب هو الذي اختار ابينا البابا 118
نشكرك يا ربي علي محبتك ورعايه شعبك 
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*مبروك عليكم الف مبرووووووك اختيار الرب للراعي الصالح ...ربنا يوفقه و يمسك بيمينه و يعينه علي هموم شعبه*

*سلام*​


----------



## SALVATION (4 نوفمبر 2012)

انهارده عيد ميلادة
كل سنة وانت طيب يا سيدنا
يسوع يعينك على البيعة​


----------



## zezza (4 نوفمبر 2012)

الف مبروووووووووووووووك للكنيسة و الشعب 
ربنا يعينك يا سيدنا و يثبت على كرسيك 







على فكرة بيشو ابن الكنيسة اللى بخدم فيها 
بكرة هنعملك حفلة يا بيشو يا مشرفنا ​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*الف مبررررروك ونرجوا من الله ان يكون*
*سلاما على الشعب المصرى وان يطفئ*
*الفتنة ويعيد المحبة الحقيقية للجميع مسلمين ومسيحين*
*مبروك*​


----------



## oesi no (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*
 هو الأنبا تواضروس الأسقف العام للبحيرة واسمه بالميلاد وجيه صبحى باقى  سليمان ولد فى 13 نوفمبر 1952 بالمنصورة لأسرة مكونة منه وأخ وشقيقتين  ووالده كان يعمل مهندس مساحة تنقل فى المعيشة ما بين المنصورة وسوهاج  ودمنهور والإسكندرية، حصل على بكالوريوس صيدلة جامعة الإسكندرية يونيو 1975  ثم زمالة هيئة الصحة العالمية بإنجلترا فى يونيو 1985 وعمل مدير مصنع  أدوية بدمنهور تابع لوزارة الصحة قبل الرهبنة، كما حصل على بكالوريوس  الكلية الإكليركية نوفمبر 1983 ذهب إلى دير الأنبا بيشوى بوادى النطرون فى  20 أغسطس 1986 وترهبن فى 31 يوليو 1988 تمت رسامته قسا فى 23 ديسمبر 1989  ثم انتقل للخدمة بمحافظة البحيرة فى 15 فبراير 1990 ثم نال درجة الأسقفية  فى 15 يونيو 1997.*


----------



## apostle.paul (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*مبروك سيدنا البطريرك جلوسك على كرسى مرقس الانجيلى  
*


----------



## grges monir (4 نوفمبر 2012)

كما كان البابا شنودة  هو صاحب المركز الثانى فى عدد الاصوات واختارتة العناية الالهية بابا لنا لمدة اربعين عاما
هكذا كان الوضع فىاختيار الانبا تاوضروس
صدفة بحتة
ام رسالة الهية 
يد اللة لاتترك ابنائه


----------



## candy shop (4 نوفمبر 2012)

مبروك علينا الانبا تواضروس 

ربنا يكون معاه مهمه شاقه 

يارب يكون سبب بركه وسلام  ومحبه 

وكل سنه وانت طيب سيدنا 
​


----------



## amgd beshara (4 نوفمبر 2012)

الف مبروك علي الشعب المسيحي و مبروك للبابا ال 118 و ربنا يعينه في الوقت الصعب ده و يثبت خطاه و يملاه حكمه


----------



## oesi no (4 نوفمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]iB0NUVllvCk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## oesi no (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*بروفايل:"الأنبا تواضروس" من مصانع الدواء إلى كرسي الباباوية

كتب : غادة علي منذ 15 دقيقة​**
طباعة 5 






 الأنبا تواضروس 
فاز أسقف عام كنائس "وسط القاهرة" الأنبا تواضروس، 60 عاما، بمنصب البابا  رقم 118، ليحل محل الراحل البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك  الكرازة المرقسية، بعد أن وقع الاختيار عليه خلال القرعة الهيكلية. 
والأنبا تاوضروس، هو الأسقف العام لمطرانية البحيرة، وكان قد حل فى المركز  الثانى ضمن الانتخابات البابوية فى المرحلة الأولى وحصل على ‏1623‏ صوتا‏،  وهو من أبرز تلاميذ الأنبا باخوميوس، قائم مقام البابا الحالى، ويطالب  بإنشاء معهد لإعداد خدام كنائس بالمهجر لإطلاعهم على الثقافات المختلفة في  الدول الأوروبية وأمريكا وكندا. 
اسمه الحقيقى قبل الرهبنة، كان وجيه صبحى باقي سليمان، من مواليد المنصورة  حاصل على بكالوريوس الصيدلة جامعة الإسكندرية عام 1975، ثم زمالة هيئة  الصحة العالمية بانجلترا في 1985، وعمل مديرًا لمصنع أدوية بدمنهور تابع  لوزارة الصحة قبل الرهبنة، كما حصل على بكالوريوس الكلية الإكليركية في  نوفمبر 1983. 
في عام 1986، ذهب الأنبا تواضروس إلى دير الأنبا بيشوي بوادي النطرون، وترهبن عام 1988، ونال درجة الأسقفية في 15 يونيو 1997، 
وحصل الأنبا تاوضروس على تزكيات من الأنبا دميان أسقف ألمانيا والأنبا  سوريال أسقف ملبورن، والأنبا مكاريوس رئيس دير السريان، والأنبا باخوم أسقف  سوهاج، والأنبا انداروس أسقف عام البحيرة.*


----------



## oesi no (4 نوفمبر 2012)

* الكتاتني: متفائلون بالتعاون مع البابا الجديد تواضروس الثاني *




Share







                    الدكتور محمد سعد الكتاتني رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة    

   11/4/2012 12:10:00 PM
        كتبت - راتان جميل:
 قدم الدكتور محمد سعد الكتاتني، رئيس حزب  الحرية والعدالة، الذراع السياسي لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، التهنئة للأنبا  تواضروس الثاني، لاختياره لمنصب البابا الـ 118، ليكون خليفة البابا شنودة  الثالث على كرسي مارمرقس.
 وقال الكتاتني عبر صفحته الرسمية على موقع  "فيسبوك": " يهنئ حزب الحرية والعدالة نيافة الأنبا تواضروس لاختياره  بطريركا للكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية، متفائلون بالتعاون المثمر معه كزعيم  روحي للأخوة الأقباط لنشر الأخلاق الحميدة، وللتأكيد علي قيم الحرية والعدل  والمساواة".
 وكان الأنبا باخوميوس، قد أعلن ظهر اليوم، فوز "الأنبا  تواضروس" بمنصب البابا الـ 118 ليكون خليفة البابا شنودة الثالث على كرسي  مارمرقس، وجاء إعلان باخوميوس بعد أن قام باختيار طفل القرعة من بين الاثني  عشر طفلا وهو الطفل "بيشوي جرجس مسعد " الذي  اختار ورقة المرشح من الإناء  الزجاجي، قام بعدها القائم مقام بقراءتها على الشعب وأمام كاميرات  التلفزيون


----------



## oesi no (4 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (4 نوفمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]uKIJ8QTqBRE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## اليعازر (4 نوفمبر 2012)

ألف ألف مبروك....

الرب الصالح اختار للكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية راعي رعاتها .... 

هذا اليوم مبارك بشفاعة جميع القديسين، و بشفاعة الكلية القداسة مريم...

.


----------



## تعيسة (4 نوفمبر 2012)

الف مبروك للكنيسة وللشعب


----------



## grges monir (4 نوفمبر 2012)

مرحبا بالاسد المرقسى 118
قداسة البابا تاوضروس الثانى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 نوفمبر 2012)

ألف مبروك للكل-- و الرب يباركه و يعينه  على مسئوليته الكبيره...


----------



## AdmanTios (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*وأعطيكم رعاة حسب قلبي، فيرعونكم بالمعرفة والفهم.

إرميا 3 : 15

نتضرع بخشوع شاكرين رب المجد علي عطاياه
و محبتُه الفائقة لنا صنعة يدية الكريمة و كحسب مشيئتُك
أنت وحدك يا رب المجد يكون دائماً و إلي الأبد ...... آمين*


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 نوفمبر 2012)

الف مبروووك علينا البابا الجديد 
الانبا تاوضروس التانى 
ربنا يعينه ويمسك بيمينه ​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 نوفمبر 2012)

الف مبروك اختيار البابا تاوضروس والرب يساعد على هذه المهمة الثقليلة جدا


----------



## رانداريرى (4 نوفمبر 2012)

أنت هو الكاهن إلى الأبد على رتبة ملكى صادق الرب عن يمينك يا ابانا الأب البطريرك البابا تاوضروس الثانى الرب يحفظ لنا حياتكم راعياً صالحاً و يعينكم على هذه الخدمة و يعطيكم ضعفين من روحه . و عقبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــال 1000000 سنة يا سيدنا البطريركية هدية عيد ميلادك من السما


----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2012)

الف الف مبرورك البابا الجديد ربنا يطول عمره ويخدم رعيته
الله يوفقة بمسيرته ويحمي ويقود شعبة بحكمة انشاءلله​


----------



## part (4 نوفمبر 2012)

مبروك علينا أختيار السما لينا 
وإلي منتهي الأعوام يا سيدنا الأنبا تواضروس الثاني​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*الف مبرووووك علينا راعينا الجديد
الرب يقوده ويمسك بيمينه ويعطيه القوه والحكمه وحُسن التدبير ليقود رعيته فى أيام هى صعبه وثقيله على الجميع..
كل سنه وقداستك بالف خير يا سيدنا وبنتمنى لك كل التوفيق فى خدمتك الجديده ..*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (4 نوفمبر 2012)

الف مبروك يا سيدنا 
وربنا يعينك علي المهمه الثقيله


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*هنأ الإمام الأكبر الدكتور أحمد الطيب، شيخ الأزهر الشريف، الأقباط بمناسبة اختيارهم للبابا رقم 118 للكنيسة المرقصية، وتوجه إلى البابا تواضروس بالتهنئة، متمنِّيًا له السداد والتوفيق فى مهمَّته 
وقد أجرى الإمام الأكبر الدكتور أحمد الطيب، شيخ الأزهر، اتصالا هاتفيا بالكنيسة المرقسية هنَّأ خلاله البابا تواضروس، باختياره على رأس الكنيسة المرقس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*وجه الدكتور على جمعة، مفتى الجمهورية، تهنئة إلى الأنبا تواضروس، بمناسبة اختياره راعيًا للكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، ليكون بذلك البابا رقم 118 للكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*عمرو موسى: أتمنى للبابا الجديد التوفيق وأطالبه بدعم الوحدة الوطنية 


وجه عمرو موسى، رئيس حزب المؤتمر، تهنئته إلى الشعب القبطى، بمناسبة اختيار الأنبا تواضروس، بطريركا للكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*هنأ الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، رئيس حزب مصر القوية، الشعب القبطى، بمناسبة اختيار البطريرك الجديد للكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*قال البابا تواضروس الثانى بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية رقم 118: سنهتم بمدراس "الأحد"، وسنجعل فصول إعداد الخدام من أولوياتنا بعد تولى الكرسى البابوى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*الجبهة السلفية: لن نهنئ الكنيسة باختيار البابا إلا بعد تقديم ضمانات​**ربنا يشفيكواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*"الإخوان": فتاوى تحريم تهنئة البابا لا تستند لدليل شرعى

رفض الشيخ عبد الخالق شريف رئيس قسم نشر الدعوة بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، موقف بعض التيارات السلفية، برفض تهنئة البابا الجديد للأقباط*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*المتحدث العسكرى: القوات المسلحة تهنئ البابا الجديد وتتمنى له التوفيق

هنأ المتحدث العسكرى الرسمى للقوات المسلحة العقيد أركان حرب أحمد محمد على البابا الجديد..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*بعث الرئيس محمد مرسى ببرقية تهنئة إلى البابا تواضروس الثانى، بمناسبة اختياره بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*أرسل اتحاد المصريين بأوروبا اليوم برقية تهنئة للكنيسة القبطية لفوز الأنبا تواضروس بمنصب البابا 118.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*استقبل البابا تواضروس الثانى بابا الإسكندرية بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية اليوم "الأحد" فى مقر دير الأنبا بيشوى بوادى النطرون*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*البابا تواضروس الثانى يصلى بوادى النطرون ويشكر الأنبا باخوميوس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*توجه المستشار حسام الغريانى، رئيس اللجنة التأسيسية لصياغة الدستور، بالتهنئة إلى الإخوة الأقباط، بمناسبة اختيار الأنبا تواضرس، بطريركا للكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية.*


----------



## grges monir (4 نوفمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الجبهة السلفية: لن نهنئ الكنيسة باختيار البابا إلا بعد تقديم ضمانات​*
> *ربنا يشفيكواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


اية الضمانات الى عايزينها ؟؟؟؟؟
تطبيق الشريعة ههههه
الاسد المرقسى 118 لايعنية هذة التفاهات والحماقات من افراد متخلفين فكريا


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*الكنيسة فى انتظار قرار مرسى بالتوقيع على تعيين البابا الجديد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*أعرب الأمين العام لمنظمة التعاون الإسلامى أكمل الدين إحسان أوغلو عن تهانيه الحارة للبابا تواضروس الثانى لاختياره بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية ..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*قال البابا تواضروس الثانى بابا الإسكندرية بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، إن الأولوية فى المرحلة القادمة ستكون لترتيب البيت من الداخل، ودفع الدماء الجديدة لتولى المسئولية فى مختلف المواقع.*


----------



## candy shop (4 نوفمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الجبهة السلفية: لن نهنئ الكنيسة باختيار البابا إلا بعد تقديم ضمانات​*
> *ربنا يشفيكواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*



قمه التخلف 

هى ايه الضمانات يا ترى 

نوافق على الغاء الماده التانيه  من الدستور

على العموم شرف لينا انهم  مبعتوش تهنئه 

نقبل تهنئه من ناس قلبهم مليان غل وحقد وكره  مننا قلته احسن  لانهم مهما قالوا معروفين وضوح الشمس 

واحنا  مبروك علينا  البابا الجديد 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*أكد الدكتور ياسر على المتحدث باسم رئاسة الجمهورية، أن الرئيس محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية يرغب فى حضور حفل تنصيب الأنبا تواضروس بابا الإسكندرية إذا وجهت له الدعوة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*الجماعة الإسلامية: ننتظر من البابا الجديد تأكيد الدور الروحى للكنيسة

قال الدكتور عصام دربالة، رئيس مجلس شورى الجماعة الإسلامية: "نتمنى للبابا الجديد التوفيق فى تحقيق كل خير لمصر والمصريين من خلال موقعه الجديد،*
*والحدق يفهم ..*


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 نوفمبر 2012)

ربنا يشفيهم معنديش غير كدا كلام ​


----------



## apostle.paul (4 نوفمبر 2012)

> *أكد  الدكتور ياسر على المتحدث باسم رئاسة الجمهورية، أن الرئيس محمد مرسى رئيس  الجمهورية يرغب فى حضور حفل تنصيب الأنبا تواضروس بابا الإسكندرية إذا  وجهت له الدعوة.*


*هتجيب التهزيق لنفسك وخصوصا انك محدش طايقك *


----------



## grges monir (4 نوفمبر 2012)

هنأت الكاتبة فاطمة ناعوت الإخوة المسيحيين بتقليد البابا تواضروس، وكتبت  على صفحتها بموقع "تويتر"، "مبروك لأقباط مصر البابا تواضروس، وندعو الله  أن يلهمه الحكمة لكي يجمع شتات المصريين على قلب واحد، وهدف واحد، هو صالح  مصر ووحدة صفها".

 http://www.ch-news.com/site/topic.php?id=96409#ixzz2BGnFUSTz 
​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*مبرووووك لنا جميعاً .....مبروك لكنيستنا الجامعة الواحدة .....مبروك لجسد المسيح الواحد في هذا العالم ........مبروك للسماء وللارض ........مبروك اختيار البابا الجديد ....راعياً مؤيداً من الروح القدس ....ليكن الرب مرشدك وحافظك ...........ولا ننسى: صلاتك يا بابا شنودة معه ومعنا جميعاً .......*

*من جديد مبروك لنا جميعاً .....ولكنيستنا الجامعة الواحدة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*بعث الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى، وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربى، اليوم الأحد ببرقية تهنئه للبابا تواضروس الثانى بابا الإسكندرية بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*نساء إثيوبيا يطلقن الزغاريد ابتهاجا بالبابا الجديد

وسط حالة من الفرحة الغامرة، قامت وفود من الكنيسة الإثيوبية، بزيارة دير الأنبا بيشوى بوادى النطرون، لتقديم التهانى وأخذ البركة من البابا "تواضروس" البطريرك الجديد للأقباط،*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 نوفمبر 2012)

مبروك مبروك مبروك علينا كلنا

أنا حاسة بفرحة كبيييييييييييييييييييييرة جدا


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*بعث نائب رئيس الجمهورية المستشار محمود مكى، ببرقية تهنئة إلى البابا تاوضروس الثانى بمناسبة فوزه فى الانتخابات البابوية*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*ابارك لكم بالنيابه عن شعب الامارات.. بالمبارك ان شاء الله .. الله يوفقه ويوفق الجميع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*وجه طارق الزمر، مؤسس حزب البناء والتنمية، الحزب السياسى الرسمى للجماعة الإسلامية التهنئة للبابا الجديد للكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية قائًلا: "أهنئ البابا الجديد للإخوة الأقباط وأتمنى له التوفيق"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*قال البابا تواضروس الثانى بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، إنه مر بمشاعر داخلية صعبة فور إعلان نتيجة القرعة التى أتت به، مؤكدا أن، قلب البابا سيتسع للشعب المصرى كأب لجميع المصريين، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*ساويرس لـ90 دقيقة: على البابا تواضروس إتباع خطى البابا"شنودة"

قال المهندس نجيب ساويرس، رجل الأعمال المعروف، إن مشهد انتخابات البابا الـ118 اليوم، كان مشرفا جداً وإن الأنبا باخوميوس القائم مقام البابا أدار مرحلة ما قبل الانتخابات بمنتهى الرقى والتحضر.*


----------



## My Rock (4 نوفمبر 2012)

الرب يعضده ويقويه ويستخدمه لأجل مجد إسمه ولأجل قيادة شعب الكنيسة بحكمة وقوة لكي يكون عهداً أفضل من سابقه.


----------



## happy angel (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*الف مبروك ياقداسة البابا تواضروس وسنسيربكل حب وطاعة وراءك اما لقداسة البابا المعظم البابا شنودة الثالث لم ننساك يامن احبنا واحببناة فانت بابا القلوب*​


----------



## أرزنا (5 نوفمبر 2012)

سلام المسيح 
ألف مبروك للبابا الجديد الله يحميه


----------



## أَمَة (5 نوفمبر 2012)

الف مبروك لإخوتي الأقباط ولكنيسة المسيح الواحدة الجامعة.

ليكلل الرب عمل قداسة البابا تواضرس بالمجد والكرامة فيتمجد اسمه القدوس بين الأمم.


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 نوفمبر 2012)

*البابا تواضروس الثانى يستقبل وفداً من كهنة الإسكندرية لتهنئته بالفوز

يستقبل البابا تواضروس الثانى بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية لفيفاً من كهنة الإسكندرية اليوم، لتهنئته بحصوله على منصب البطريرك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 نوفمبر 2012)

*رئيس دولة الإمارات يهنئ الأنبا تواضروس لفوزه بمنصب البابا 

بعث الشيخ خليفة بن زايد آل نهيان رئيس دولة الإمارات ببرقية تهنئة إلى الأنبا تواضروس بمناسبة فوزه بمنصب بابا الإسكندرية بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية*


----------



## Bent el Massih (5 نوفمبر 2012)

*الف مليووون مبروك لإخوتي الاحبة الاقباط
ربنا يعينه ويملأه بالقوة والحكمة   ليقود شعبه​*


----------



## +ماريا+ (5 نوفمبر 2012)

مبروك لينا يا قداسة البابا تواضروس


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 نوفمبر 2012)

*بعث الدكتور أحمد فهمى رئيس مجلس الشورى، ببرقية تهنئة إلى البابا تواضروس الثانى، بابا الإسكندرية بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 نوفمبر 2012)

*المجمع المقدس يبحث ترتيبات دعوة مرسى لحضور تنصيب البابا

قال الأنبا بسنتى أسقف حلوان والمعصرة لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن المجمع المقدس سيجتمع صباح الخميس القادم، لمناقشة ترتيبات وإجراءات تجليس البابا تواضروس الثانى بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية*


----------



## چاكس (5 نوفمبر 2012)

*ألف مبروووك عليكم الأنبا تواضروس = البابا تواضروس
اتمنى لكم و له كل خير و توفيق 
محبتى*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (5 نوفمبر 2012)

*+شكر وتقدير واجب وعرفان بالفضل لأهله+*

تعليق  واجب  على قيام بعض من الحكام العرب بالمبادرة الى تهنئة البطريرك الجديد وقومه

*رد التهنئة 
نتقدم  نحن الشباب القبطى الارثوذوكسي  بمزيد من الامتنان والعرفان والتقدير  والمحبة الصادقة الشاكرة 
إلى أعقل عُـقلاء الحكام العرب وأكرمهم
الذين طوقوا أعناقنا  بجميل  مجاملاتهم  وذوقهم الرفيع وأدبهم الجم وأصلهم العريق
سؤآء   فى حياة حبيبنا الغالى البابا الانباشنوده الثالث - صلاته تشملنا.
أو  إنتخاب وإختيار  أبينا  المكرم  قداسة الاب البطريرك الانبا  تأؤضروس الثانى حفظه الله 
هؤلاء  النبلاء  المحترمين  الذين يمثلون   نجوم مضيئة   فى بحيرة من ظلام دامس
يقدمون لنا  صورة تستوجب التقدير وتفرض إحترامها وتعلن  عن معدن أصيل وفريد 
ندعو   لهؤلاء الحكام الابرار   بالعزة  والكرامة  ودوام العافية   وأن يعصمهم الله من كل  ذلل.... وأن يخضع  الله   اعدائهم   - أعداء الانسانية والحضارة تحت نعالهم سريعا .. حفظ الله    عقلاء الحكام العرب اعزاء منصورين ​*


----------



## jajageorge (5 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## ElectericCurrent (5 نوفمبر 2012)

*شكر وتقدير واجب 
نتقدم  نحن الشباب القبطى الارثوذوكسي الموجود فى المنتدى إلى جميع الاحباء والاخوة  والاهل والاصدقاء من المسيحيين  من جميع الطوائف والمذاهب المسيحية الكريمة فى الوطن العربي   رعاةً ورعية - ممن تعاطفوا معنا  وشملونا بمشاركتهم النبيلة لنا فى الاصوام والصلاوات  وآزرونا بتعاطفهم الكريم  وهنأؤنا  لما كللت العناية الالهية مجهوداتنا  بإنتخاب   وإختيار قداسة أبينا البطريرك الجزيل الإحترام قداسة الانبا تأؤضروس الثانى .حفظه الله نشكر نبل محبتهم ونقدم لجميعهم محبة شاكرة وتقدير ممزوج بالاحترام  ونطلب لكنائس المنطقة العربية جميعها   الازدهار والرقي والبركة والنهضه الرعوية .
+ الرب يبارك  ويسعد  جميع  رعيته من المحيط إلى الخليج +​*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (5 نوفمبر 2012)

أقدم تهنئة لشركاء وطننا الاقباط  وأتمنى ان يسود بيننا فى عهد البابا الجديد ثقافة التعقل والسماحة والحكمة التى افتقدها الكثير فى الآونة الأخيرة


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 نوفمبر 2012)

*حزب الأصالة السلفى يهنئ الأقباط على اختيار البابا تواضروس*

*
فى الوقت الذى امتنعت فيه الأحزاب السلفية، وشيوخ التيار السلفى، عن تهنئة البابا تواضروس بفوزه بمنصب بابا الإسكندرية، قدم حزب الأصالة "السلفى"، التهانى لنيافة الأنبا تواضروس الثانى، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية.

 وقال حزب الأصالة "السلفى"، فى بيان رسمى له مساء اليوم الاثنين،"حزب الأصالة يقدم التهانى لنيافة الأنبا تواضروس الثانى، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، بفوزه بهذا المنصب الرفيع، الذى أعلن فور إعلان فوزه أنه يحمل السلام للمسلمين والمسيحيين من أبناء الوطن، والحزب يهنئ الأقباط المصريين بهذا الاختيار، ونتمنى له التوفيق والسداد فى موقعه الجديد، ونسأل الله تعالى أن يوفقه إلى كل خير".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*هنأ البابا بنديكتوس السادس عشر الاثنين بابا الأقباط الجديد تواضروس الثانى غداة فوزه بهذا المنصب، داعيا إياه إلى المساهمة فى "بناء مصر الجديدة.*


----------



## grges monir (6 نوفمبر 2012)

[QUOTE*مصر الجديدة.*][/QUOTE]
دة برنامج خالد عبد اللة المتخلف على قناة الناس الاكثر تخلفا ههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 نوفمبر 2012)

*قيادات "الوطنية للتغيير" يزورون الكاتدرائية لتهنئة البابا تواضروس الثانى*


----------



## fouad78 (7 نوفمبر 2012)

تهاني القلبية للكنيسة القبطية وللأقباط قاطبة
ونطلب من الرب أن يُعطي للبابا الجديد قلب داؤود وحكمة سليمان وصبر أيوب​ 
أنا كنت مسرور جداً بعملية القرعة عندما تابعتها
رائعة بجد
جميل جداً أن نترك يد الرب هي التي تختار الراعي ليقود رعيته
مرة أخرى تهاني القلبية الحارة​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 نوفمبر 2012)

*مصدر كنسى: أبو حامد هنأ البابا وقبل يده بـ"دير الأنبا بيشوى"*
* 
قدم النائب السابق، محمد أبو حامد، التهنئة لقداسة البابا تواضروس الثانى، على تنصيبه، فى زيارة قام بها إلى دير الأنبا بيشوى. وقال مصدر كنسى إن أبو حامد زار البابا عصر أمس، وقدم له التهنئة، مشيراً إلى أنه قبل يديه.*


----------



## grges monir (8 نوفمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مصدر كنسى: أبو حامد هنأ البابا وقبل يده بـ"دير الأنبا بيشوى"*
> *
> قدم النائب السابق، محمد أبو حامد، التهنئة لقداسة البابا تواضروس الثانى، على تنصيبه، فى زيارة قام بها إلى دير الأنبا بيشوى. وقال مصدر كنسى إن أبو حامد زار البابا عصر أمس، وقدم له التهنئة، مشيراً إلى أنه قبل يديه.*


شخص متحضر ومثقف بمعنى الكلمة
يفهم معنى الابوة الروحية بعمق


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 نوفمبر 2012)

*50 كاهنا و30 مكرسة يهنئون البابا تواضروس اليوم*


*قال الأنبا بسنتى أسقف حلوان والمعصرة، وعضو المجمع المقدس،إن وفدا من إيبارشية حلوان والمعصرة مكون من 50 كاهنا و30 مكرسة"، وفتاة  متفرغة للخدمة فى الكنيسة"، سيتوجهون صباح اليوم الاثنين، إلى دير الأنبا بيشوى بوادى النطرون لتهنئة البابا تواضروس الثانى بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية وأخذ بركته.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 نوفمبر 2012)

*يلتقى قداسة البابا تواضروس الثانى، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، وفداً من نقابة الصحفيين، بالمقر البابوى، بدير الأنبا بيشوى، اليوم الاثنين، فى تمام الساعة 8.30 صباحاً*


----------

